# Looking for Rod and Reel



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Is there a set up that I can use to fish both inshore and in the surf, all in one?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

7'6" MH rod rated to cast up to 2oz with a 4000 class reel with as much line as you can get on it. 20# braid. Should be able to cast relatively decent distance at the beach without running out of line and handle just about anything up to bull reds. Whats the budget?


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

About a $100


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Penn Fierce II reels seem like they would be good bang for the buck and leave you come options in your budget for rods. 4000 size gives you light enough weight to cast all day for inshore and enough muscle and line capacity to do double duty in the surf. Kind of depends on what you're looking to do in the surf because many a pompano and red can be caught with a 7' rod less than 50 yards from the shore.


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

Have found the Penn Fierce II and now I am wondering what is the best rig for fishing in the gulf from the beach.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Most people generally use a double hook drop rig with 2 circle hook and a pyramid sinker on the bottom. Can pick em up pre tied most anywhere then learn to tie em yourself and save a few bucks. Use fresh peeled shrimp or some squid and you should get bites. Plenty of info on here. Most people have more than one rod out so that they can have differnt baits at different distances and have one on standby to cast lures at anything you might see swimming. What's your experience fr the surf so far?


----------



## RobertAkers (Oct 25, 2015)

I have very little experience, went a few years ago with a friend of mine. But have never gone by myself and have no idea what to do.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I go a lot now that I live in pensacola, send me a pm with contact if you ever want to join. I'm slowly figuring things out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

True surf spinning rod combos seem to be a lot heavier and larger than a good inshore combo. 
They would wear you out trying to work a jerk bait inshore.


----------

